# Does everybody need love?



## try2see (Feb 22, 2009)

One of my colleagues is a quiet, simple person. He is in his mid-30's and grew up in the USA. We were chatting at work one day with another female at work - all three of us are pretty close - about relationships, and he was adding that, "He did not need love." Well, another guy who was part of our staff said, "Everybody needs love and to be loved."

John later that afternoon told me in private a little about his childhood. He said that is mother NEVER told him, "I love you." or NEVER hugged or held him as a very, very young child. 

I thought that was terrible because he unquestionably experienced some neglect when he was a child. You see, most of us need some degree of love in our intimate relationships, but John is John, a normal guy who never felt love from the one who gave birth to him. He said in closing and laughing, "I never got love as a child, so do you think I need it now as a grow man?" He undoubtedly doesn't, and we like and respect John for John. 

...We, in this world, are all different people. And, I ask, "Does everbody need love?"


----------



## Kyle (Feb 26, 2009)

Some people are not very good parents and shouldn't have children.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

well i lived with my dad from the age of 13 til 21. i admit the home life of living with mum was all over the place and i CHOSE the strict route of living with my dad. they split when i was 5. 
i just knuckled down in my life - never had n e thing given to me, worked for everything. 
my dad NEVER told me he was proud of me - more jealous.
dad just seemed to provide the roof over my head.
but i did the work to get where i am today.
he got more emotionally abusive as i left home.
we've each of us have a story to tell.
unfortunately JOHN doesnt seem to have wanted to move on. of course he can tell you his story - its his life.
but everyday i tell my boys and my H that i love them and im proud of them. because thats the direction i want for my family.
well i can tell you , yes i think everybody everybody likes the thought of love - but getin it or conveying it is a different matter.
i went the opposite direction to my parents - but you stil choose your own path in the end. 
JOHN sounds like he wanted to stay on the path of the neglected child, rather than turn it around .just remember again that was his choice.


----------

